
Ask HN: Are there websites that use the Pay What You Like model? - chippy
Hi, are there any SaaS &#x2F; websites that have a Pay as you feel model for pricing?<p>I&#x27;m running a free service and want to implement some kind of sustainability if not income. Donation links generally don&#x27;t work, Patreon seems good but is more about the person, rather than the service. Crowdfunding works but is about short term goals and rewards. I&#x27;m not thinking of making my service freemium - all users would have the same features. Perhaps donors could have more space for data and a badge. To me, a pay as you feel model would mean that each user would have to consciously specify some kind of value, even if it&#x27;s zero, to use the system. I&#x27;m also keen on mandating that users should be able to pay nothing to use it.<p>So I&#x27;m wondering if there are other sites out there that run a kind of Pay As You Feel, even zero model? Does it work and how?
======
onion2k
codesandbox.io uses Patreon with a 'pay what you want' model and it works
pretty well.

